# Which bit? Duplicating lathe with mounted router



## msn56 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi: I am a novice woodworker but was able to purchase a wonderful duplicating lathe at an auction. The man who made it had passed on - he must have been a machinist and a very good one. 

He made it so a router could run up top as the lathe spins - there is a long threaded rod and the router mechanism runs along it - being 'spun' down the length of the lathe runnig along the pattern.

I am building a victorian house and have pediments in the gable ends - I would like to make drops turned on the lathe to go on these.

I would like to use PT lumber

I have turned about 4 or 5 practice 'drops' using the lathe and router but am getting bad chipping. I have adjust the lathe speed to as low as possible and the router feed to as low as possible and have been taking as small of cuts as possbile but am still getting chipping.

I have been using an 1'8" straight bit. Today I went out and bought a 1/16" straight bit. I will try that tomorrow but am not hopeful that that will solve the problem 

Would a spiral bit work better? ANy other ideas - I suspect white oak or cypress would not chip as much but I have no desire to redo these once they are done.

MIke


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

have you tried to just turn the lath by hand sounds like your lath is spinning the wood faster than the router can cut. I have plans for a router lath that is hand turned with a crank and the results look real smooth maby turn your router up a little and turn the lath by hand at a pace to where you wont burn the wood but just enough to get a clean cut. I may be all wrong i have never used a router on a regular lath befor but at this point anything is worth a try good luck


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

ok the book i have the router lath plans in said thay use cor box bits large and small two sizes of dish cutters a 60 degree v groover and some pointcutting roundover bits for cutting beeds hope this helps


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

PLEASE USE A RESPIRATOR OR QUALITY DUST MASK IF TURNING PRESSURE TREATED WOOD. I think untreated stock and a good paint job would probably work just as well, and would be safer for you.

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## Village Carver (Mar 3, 2011)

Mike,
I agree with Doug. You would be a lot better off with untreated wood and it will turn better anyway. The angle of the bit has a lot to do with the cut so experimenting with 
different bits will eventually tell you which ones work best with your machine. If your lathe has a reverse switch you might try that. 
Dan


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Dan

Did you realise this thread is five years old?

Cheers

Peter


----------

